# Bailey in a Lion Clip?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking of doing this and adding some Christmas color. I don't think it will take too long to grow out, if I decide I don't like it. What do you guys think?

Lowchen in a Lion Clip:









Bailey: (his hair is a bit longer now)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG I totally think you should do it. I think he'd end up looking just like a lowchen. It looks like a modified continental on a poodle but it doesn't puff up. If you end up hating it you are right give him a month and then he'd be long enough to clip short all over with a teddy bear face.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Do it.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

It would be awesome!
DO IT.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

It's done, the cut anyway. It looks great but I haven't taken pics yet and I want to add some color. Hopefully I get some pics post by tomorrow.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I missed this, but thought it would look great. How do you like it?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love the lion cut. Can't wait to see the pics!!!_


----------

